# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #12



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week we discuss the importance of having some medical training or basic first aid after SHTF. We go over a few scenarios in our usual light-hearted fashion and give out a few tips and references.

Thanks for listening!

PF show 12 | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic

For any of our past shows click here:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I spent 14 minutes of my life on the pod cast.

No redeeming value, I didn't learn a thing 

Maybe after 15 minutes it got really good.....

IMO I won't listen any more


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> I spent 14 minutes of my life on the pod cast.
> 
> No redeeming value, I didn't learn a thing
> 
> ...


Thank you for your outstanding review of our latest podcast. We appreciate your feedback! Perhaps in the future we will do different podcast dedicated to unicorns and fluffy kittens that is more suited to your tastes.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Quote of the week. :vs_laugh:

"Don't wipe your butt and then go eat a potato. Don't do it." (Denton)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This was not a resource I was familiar with. Thank you!
https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePatriotNurse


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> This was not a resource I was familiar with. Thank you!
> https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePatriotNurse


She has some pretty good stuff. Glad we could point you in her direction.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Geez, Denton. You seem to be a little accident prone, there, buddy. I recommend this sternum-crack prevention and eye protection suit the next time you mow the lawn, or even leave the house. Be prepared!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I spent 14 minutes of my life on the pod cast.
> 
> No redeeming value, I didn't learn a thing
> 
> ...


The Rancher cracks me up!^^^^^


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Great show again , there are some very good manuals on first aide offered by the military for free .


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

"Wilderness medicine" by Tod Schimmelpfinig is one of the best field medical/trauma books I have come across.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I spent 14 minutes of my life on the pod cast.
> 
> No redeeming value, I didn't learn a thing
> 
> ...


As we've said a few times, these are often times nothing more than primers. You know all there is to know, but you'd be surprised at how many people will vigorously rub a frostbitten body part to warm it. That is but one example.

Now, as you are knowledgeable on SHTF doctoring, this is the place to share the information! For example, how does one set a broken bone? No ambulance coming to pick me up and take me to the doc? Well, someone's got to do it. I've set my own nose a few times, but never an arm or leg.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> ...Now, as you are knowledgeable on SHTF doctoring, this is the place to share the information! For example, how does one set a broken bone? No ambulance coming to pick me up and take me to the doc? Well, someone's got to do it. I've set my own nose a few times, but never an arm or leg.


I've seen a doctor set a dislocated shoulder in the ER by tugging on a rolled up and knotted bed sheet. That's pretty low tech. The patient thanked him effusively.

If you tried that with a sharp ended broken bone, though, you would probably do a lot more damage to blood vessels and nerves. I think that takes surgical intervention. We were taught in EMT school to stop the bleeding, immobilize, and transport stat. How you would do it SHTF, I'll be interested to find out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I've seen a doctor set a dislocated shoulder in the ER by tugging on a rolled up and knotted bed sheet. That's pretty low tech. The patient thanked him effusively.
> 
> If you tried that with a sharp ended broken bone, though, you would probably do a lot more damage to blood vessels and nerves. I think that takes surgical intervention. We were taught in EMT school to stop the bleeding, immobilize, and transport stat. How you would do it SHTF, I'll be interested to find out.


I'm interested as well. I'm the one who will have the compound fracture when things go bad.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> As we've said a few times, these are often times nothing more than primers. You know all there is to know, but you'd be surprised at how many people will vigorously rub a frostbitten body part to warm it. That is but one example.
> 
> Now, as you are knowledgeable on SHTF doctoring, this is the place to share the information! For example, how does one set a broken bone? No ambulance coming to pick me up and take me to the doc? Well, someone's got to do it. I've set my own nose a few times, but never an arm or leg.


Some are rarely happy with results. Frankly, I think y'all do a great job. Thanks :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

To tell you the truth @inceptor we don't care what anyone thinks. We have fun doing it and that's all that really matters. Plus we are doing a free service to help with our community. Which is more than any naysayer is doing.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> To tell you the truth @inceptor we don't care what anyone thinks. We have fun doing it and that's all that really matters. Plus we are doing a free service to help with our community. Which is more than any naysayer is doing.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


100% agreed. :tango_face_grin: It's been a lot of years since I gave a rat's a$$ what others think.

Keep up the good work. And thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Thank you for your outstanding review of our latest podcast. We appreciate your feedback! Perhaps in the future we will do different podcast dedicated to unicorns and fluffy kittens that is more suited to your tastes.


If it hadn't been for Montana Rancher's comment, I would not have clicked on the link. I didn't know or cared you guys even had a Podcast.

What's that old saying... "Even Bad Press is Good Press"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KA5IVR said:


> If it hadn't been for Montana Rancher's comment, I would not have clicked on the link. I didn't know or cared you guys even had a Podcast.
> 
> What's that old saying... "Even Bad Press is Good Press"


Glad you clicked on it; hoped you liked it. If you didn't, we plan on getting better. Either way, Sas and I are having fun, and we do hope y'all have fun right along with it. Along the way, we want to talk about things that will provoke thought and conversation.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kill ******?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> Kill ******?


Denton is a secret BLM leader. It slips out occasionally.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> Kill ******?


Solid!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show guys.


----------

